# Idee: raw-look nachträglich?



## jay-r1993 (21. Juli 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## Stirni (21. Juli 2011)

temperatur zu niedrig,denke ich und es wird nicht lange halten + hitze schwächt das material,wenns falsch gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twice_rock (22. Juli 2011)

Aus metallurgischer Sicht würde ich davon abraten (Wärmebehandlung).


----------



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

Dann lieber sparen und ein rahmen in raw kaufen 1. er sieht ordentlich aus 2. er ist stabil 3. er ist so behandelt das er nicht rostet was mi klarlack nicht so klappt

fazit: keine gute idee


----------



## RISE (14. August 2011)

Option 1: wenn du noch keinen Rahmen hast, direkt einen in raw nehmen.
Option 2: wenn du schon einen Rahmen hast, Abbeizer kaufen und den Lack entfernen. Solange man nichts runterschleift, müssten die Schweißmarken alle noch zu sehen sein.


----------



## derboesch (5. August 2012)

link mich da einfach mal ein...
hab das selbe problem. stahlrahmen der raw werden soll.
was passiert nach dem abbeizen? kann ich den lack (oder leinöl, oder...) direkt auftragen damit die schweißmarken bleiben? nix mit polieren?

was würdet ihr empfehlen um den rahmen dann vor rost zu schützten? hab mitlerweile mitbekommen das klarlack doch nicht ganz das gelbe vom ei ist....


----------



## RISE (5. August 2012)

Nach dem Abbeizen wird man, je nachdem wie lange der Rahmen in der Lösung lag, evtl. die restliche Farbe abwischen müssen. Danach würde ich den Rahmen nochmal gut entfetten und den Lack auftragen. Wenn du den ordentlich in mehreren dünnen Lagen mit vernünftigem Klarlack lackierst, ist das schon ok. Haltbarer wäre eine klare Pulverbeschichtung, die wirklich eingebrannt wird. Das ist etwas aufwändiger und teurer, aber vielleicht gibts da bei dir in der Nähe einen Betrieb, der das macht. Und definitiv resistenter gegen Kratzer als normaler Lack. Ewig halten wird das auch nicht, aber meines Wissens nach bildet sich dann eh nur Flugrost, der nicht weiter schlimm ist.


----------



## derboesch (7. August 2012)

danke rise für die antwort. hoffe das die schweißmarken wirklich noch dran sind! wäre bombe.
noch ne frage zum lack: hab gelesen das er mit der zeit spröde wird. kann man da was dagegen tun? und wie lange dauert das bis er sich dann wirklich vom rahmen löst?
auf der anderen seite soll klarpulvern mit der zeit einen gelbtouch bekommen? weißt du mehr darüber
greets, dom


----------



## RISE (7. August 2012)

Bei der Pulverbeschichtung kann ich dir nicht helfen. Der User Khujand hier hat aber mal Aufträge für Pulverbeschichtungen angenommen und kann dir da vielleicht genauer helfen. 
Die Haltbarkeit hängt einerseits davon ab, welchen Lack du verwendest hast, wie genau gearbeitet wurde und auch, wie du mit deinem Rad umgehst. 
Ich fand Lack bisher sehr haltbar, wenn man ihn ordentlich aufsprüht. Kratzer oder ähnliches sind natürlich normal, aber selbst wenn du das Ding ein- oder zweimal im Jahr lackierst, ist das doch nicht schlimm. 

Beim Abbeizen bleiben evtl. noch Farbreste an den Stellen zurück, an die die Beize nicht so richtig gut rangekommen ist. Da muss man evtl. noch mit einem Lappen nachwischen oder eine möglichst weiche Bürste benutzen. Auf die Schweißmarken hat das meines Wissens nach keinen Einfluss. Ein Freund, der in der Kfz-Branche arbeitet, meinte, dass z.T. sogar nach dem Abschleifen mit feinem Schleifpapier noch Schweißmarken zu sehen sind. Das kann ich aber so nicht 100% bestätigen.


----------



## derboesch (7. August 2012)

wird ein hardtail freerider, was den umgang mit dem teil angeht...
top info! danke.
werd Khujand dann mal wegen dem pulver fragen.
grüße


----------

